# They should sell Bacon grease by the tub.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They should sell Bacon grease by the tub. Kare had fried some up for our BT sandwiches so I decided to use it.

I harvested 8 crook neck squash yesterday and a few were real close to becoming deer food. 
I peeled 2 of them then split them and seeded them too, sliced them in 1/4 thick slices then put them in the hot bacon grease, added some salt and pepper.
OH MY GAWD were they ever good that way, so good I did 4 more and fried them up and that was my supper other than a cuke and tomato salad.

 Al


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

One of my favorite ways to eat my garden veggies. . . melt some bacon grease and or bacon pieces even better then add in squash (any & all will do), zucchini, eggplant, cucumbers, tomatoes, jalap, onion, garlic, a little s & p. . . yuummm!! Next time I render lard think I will can it up. Right now I have it in a crock in fridge, but takes up so much room. It will probably be better to just put in pint size jars. Think I have about 30 lbs still in the freezer.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I like bacon wrapped squash. Actually, I like bacon wrapped everything LOL

Bacon grease comes real close to duck fat with the YUM factor....


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Bacon grease is the ultimate "essential oil".


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I use large muffin tins when I render lard. I fill them then cool, top off again. They are between 3/4 and 1 cup. Freeze them.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Bacon grease for cooking! Makes the best grilled cheese sandwich you will ever eat, also adds great flavor to fried potatoes or fried eggs, and we bake our pizzas in a cast iron pan sometimes....melt the bacon grease in the bottom of the pan and be generous, then put your crust in and add toppings....when baked its sooo good!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lets make it clear Bacon grease is far different than lard. Lard is rendered from butchered pork. Bacon grease is from cooking bacon. You also can not make lard taste like bacon grease.

 Al


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

That is for sure, Al. You can use bacon grease in johnny cake for shortening to go with baked beans on a cold winter night. Highly recommended. Sometime I grease my pizza pan with bacon grease too. I make poutine with bacon fat fried spuds and onions. That is a real winter comfort food. I use meaty pork gravy and extra sharp cheddar.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Obviously you don't eat enough bacon. I always have lots of bacon grease.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

(1. Bacon is not good for your health, Fat and salt ya know.
(2. Bacon is expensive even when you buy it from a butcher store where you know the people.

there for No we do not eat very much bacon.

 Al


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> (1. Bacon is not good for your health, Fat and salt ya know.
> (2. Bacon is expensive even when you buy it from a butcher store where you know the people.
> 
> there for No we do not eat very much bacon.
> ...


Only if you are eating to many carbs and sugar. I eat a ton of bacon and fat and my BP dropped drastically. It is not cheap though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I found out I can have some bacon grease with out eating tons of bacon.

http://www.hotbellybacongrease.com/

It is a southern thing but also sold thru Amazon.

 Al


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I went on a bacon diet. Lost 31 lbs in 2 months and my cholesterol dropped to 58.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I can't eat much Bacon but it is good we use Bacon to season lots of things like Green Beans and Greens, plus wrap Deer meat with it. Sure wish they would let us kill wild Hogs.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree,I'd buy it


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> (1. Bacon is not good for your health, Fat and salt ya know.
> (2. Bacon is expensive even when you buy it from a butcher store where you know the people.
> 
> there for No we do not eat very much bacon.
> ...


I think they doubled the price when the tomatoes got ripe been wanting a BLT and bacon is north of 5 dollars a pound .


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I buy my bacon from Zaycon, good product and a LOT cheaper than the grocery store.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> (1. Bacon is not good for your health, Fat and salt ya know.
> (2. Bacon is expensive even when you buy it from a butcher store where you know the people.
> 
> there for No we do not eat very much bacon.
> ...


Depends.

I bought 50 lbs of chipotle smoked bacon for $10, and 50 lbs of maple smoked for $20 at our local outlet store. Maples gone, still have some chipotle left as my wife doesn't care for it. I love buying in bulk there, deals change all the time.

Regular grocery stores have it at $2 to $3 lb..most of it from local producers here.

As to being unhealthy? Blah, ALL processed meat is unhealthy. Choose your poison. I choose bacon.

My favorite meal? Bacon wrapped bacon, with a side of bacon...or a bacon weave sandwich


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I buy from Zaycon as well.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Good luck even buying real non-hydrogenated lard anymore. Hate to think of all chemicals they would add to bacon grease. Imagine something more akin to artificially bacon flavored Crisco than actual thing.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

TraderBob said:


> Depends.
> 
> I bought 50 lbs of chipotle smoked bacon for $10, and 50 lbs of maple smoked for $20 at our local outlet store. Maples gone, still have some chipotle left as my wife doesn't care for it. I love buying in bulk there, deals change all the time.
> 
> ...


Looked today again over 5 dollars a pound at food for less we must have some kind of bacon tax here in California.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

mustangglp said:


> I think they doubled the price when the tomatoes got ripe been wanting a BLT and bacon is north of 5 dollars a pound .


I buy bacon ends and pieces, more smoked and easier on the wallet!


----------

